# Hi



## 356089 (6 mo ago)

[Deleted post. Too many trolls not addressing question and passing judgement based on assumption. Unfortunately]


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

HappyWithMe88 said:


> So my husband and I were arguing (as usual). He starts throwing things and smashes the lamp. Throws vacuum and air mattress around the living room- screaming and yelling. I am also loud and telling him he needs to leave. He comes over to me pointing and saying that I better shut up and I just don't know. So I started pointing at him and telling him to be a man and pay his bills etc. He slaps my hand and I hit him open handed in the chest to push him back.
> 
> It's not like he hit me in the face or anything else. Is the hand slap physical abuse or does it have to be bigger or hurt?


Yes it's domestic violence. It's dangerous and you certainly should not be doing it anywhere around the kids. If you can't get a grip on it you should get away from him.


----------



## 356089 (6 mo ago)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Yes it's domestic violence. It's dangerous and you certainly should not be doing it anywhere around the kids. If you can't get a grip on it you should get away from him.


Not sure where kids came from. But we don't have any


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

HappyWithMe88 said:


> Not sure where kids came from. But we don't have any


Good! It came from because that is who you have to protect first of all. If you don't have kids there's no reason for you to stay together in a bad relationship.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

As a former battered spouse, all I can say is GET OUT NOW. It will escalate. Yes, pushing, shoving, grabbing, is ALL physical abuse.


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

It’s abusive to be throwing things around and hollering but putting fingers in faces and all that is just one step closer to some serious instance of harm to your person.

my sister was throwing a fit one time, barged right up to me, chest bumping me and her hands in my face and damn straight I pushed her the hell off of me. It didn’t escalate to full blows, but she was in my space and threatened me rushing up on me as she did.

I watched her act this way many times with her ex, begging for him to hit her, she’d push him and scream. They were both wrong and some may say yourslap of his chest was reactive abuse but you also can walk away not just scream for him to leave.
You have to make the choice not to really walk out or stay and see where things go.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

It sounds as if you make each other react badly. Can you get some MC to learn how to communicate without all the shouting and saying horrible things to each other?


----------



## 356089 (6 mo ago)

Diana7 said:


> It sounds as if you make each other react badly. Can you get some MC to learn how to communicate without all the shouting and saying horrible things to each other?


This doesn't relate to the question asked. But hope your suggestion helps someone. Thanks for responding for them.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

HappyWithMe88 said:


> This doesn't relate to the question asked. But hope your suggestion helps someone. Thanks for responding for them.


Can't you see that you abused each other? You provoked each other?


----------



## 356089 (6 mo ago)

Diana7 said:


> Can't you see that you abused each other? You provoked each other?


Oh wow. I hope you dont do counseling. Abuse is never cause by the victim. He is very emotionally and financially abusive.... my question relates to PHYSICAL abuse.


----------



## theloveofmylife (Jan 5, 2021)

Putting your hands on each other as described can certainly be considered physical abuse. Sounds like you're both wrong. 

It's still abuse when a woman hits a man too, not just the other way around.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes it was physical abuse - on BOTH your parts.


----------



## 356089 (6 mo ago)

theloveofmylife said:


> Putting your hands on each other as described can certainly be considered physical abuse. Sounds like you're both wrong.
> 
> It's still abuse when a woman hits a man too, not just the other way around.


You would consider self defense abuse? Interesting. Thanks for response.


----------



## 356089 (6 mo ago)

frusdil said:


> Yes it was physical abuse - on BOTH your parts.


Interesting you consider self defense abuse. Thanks for responding


----------



## theloveofmylife (Jan 5, 2021)

No. It didn't sound like self-defense. It sounded like a reaction, after the fact. 

Anyway, you seem to be looking for a fight. You don't need me for that, so I'm out.


----------



## 356089 (6 mo ago)

theloveofmylife said:


> No. It didn't sound like self-defense. It sounded like a reaction, after the fact.
> 
> Anyway, you seem to be looking for a fight. You don't need me for that, so I'm out.


Peace.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Where does the divorce stand? Does that contribute?


----------



## 356089 (6 mo ago)

Openminded said:


> Where does the divorce stand? Does that contribute?


In the works. Should be served soon. 
I'm not sure he thinks I am going through with it. But he knows I've started the process.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

theloveofmylife said:


> No. It didn't sound like self-defense. It sounded like a reaction, after the fact.
> 
> Anyway, you seem to be looking for a fight. You don't need me for that, so I'm out.


Exactly.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

HappyWithMe88 said:


> Interesting you consider self defense abuse. Thanks for responding


It wasn't self defence, it was mutual abuse.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Do you have a safe place to go when he's served? He may go bonkers.


----------



## 356089 (6 mo ago)

Prodigal said:


> Do you have a safe place to go when he's served? He may go bonkers.


Working on that now. I have about a week considering what my lawyer said. Can stay with a friend or maybe hotel. Have to think about my dog and proximity to work too. 

Thank you for actually addressing question and context. There are many trolls here.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

HappyWithMe88 said:


> You would consider self defense abuse? Interesting. Thanks for response.


What you describe you doing is not self-defense. You are less abusive than he is, by you are also abusive.

Your best bet is for you to get out of this relationship ASAP.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

HappyWithMe88 said:


> Working on that now. I have about a week considering what my lawyer said. Can stay with a friend or maybe hotel. Have to think about my dog and proximity to work too.
> 
> Thank you for actually addressing question and context. There are many trolls here.


Just because people say something you don't want to hear, it doesn't make them trolls. When you come online looking for input, you aren't always going to get a bunch of cheerleaders. From the description of the situation you're in, you both sound toxic to me and your replies here aren't much better.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Actually, the folks responding to this aren't actual trolls. I've been on this forum a very long time. Trust me, my troll antennae are pretty sharp. I'd suggest you do what we do in Al-Anon: Take what you need, and leave the rest. It can be challenging to "hear" what people are conveying when it's through the printed word.

Actually, I'm surprised you hung around while he was tossing the furniture. When my ex started doing that, it scared me so badly, I'd leave the house.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Sounds like it could be a volatile situation until you’re out. Be careful.


----------



## 356089 (6 mo ago)

EleGirl said:


> What you describe you doing is not self-defense. You are less abusive than he is, by you are also abusive.
> 
> Your best bet is for you to get out of this relationship ASAP.





Enigma32 said:


> Just because people say something you don't want to hear, it doesn't make them trolls. When you come online looking for input, you aren't always going to get a bunch of cheerleaders. From the description of the situation you're in, you both sound toxic to me and your replies here aren't much better.


Mmk thanks


----------



## 356089 (6 mo ago)

Enigma32 said:


> Just because people say something you don't want to hear, it doesn't make them trolls. When you come online looking for input, you aren't always going to get a bunch of cheerleaders. From the description of the situation you're in, you both sound toxic to me and your replies here aren't much better.


Thanks.


----------



## 356089 (6 mo ago)

Prodigal said:


> Actually, the folks responding to this aren't actual trolls. I've been on this forum a very long time. Trust me, my troll antennae are pretty sharp. I'd suggest you do what we do in Al-Anon: Take what you need, and leave the rest. It can be challenging to "hear" what people are conveying when it's through the printed word.
> 
> Actually, I'm surprised you hung around while he was tossing the furniture. When my ex started doing that, it scared me so badly, I'd leave the house.


You make valid points. It's also hard when people don't answer the question and just assume based on limited info. That's what's hard about asking for help or coming to random forums since people are in their own bubbles. I also wouldn't be surprised if some of these folks are abusive themselves or help abusers rationalize. 

Sorry you dealt with that. I used to leave but spent so much money on hotels and other arrangements.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

HappyWithMe88 said:


> It's not like he hit me in the face or anything else. Is the hand slap physical abuse or does it have to be bigger or hurt?


I was in an abusive marriage and after getting out of that mess did volunteer support for women and men in abusive relationships.

Everything you describe your husband doing is abuse. And you hitting him back is also abuse, it's not self-defense.

What I learned to do before leaving the marriage was to get away from him the moment, I realized taht he was escalating. I would just leave the house or go to another room and close the door, even lock it if he tried to get into the room. You have to remove yourself from the situation because there is no reasoning with a person who is in the state, he's in when he's throwing things, yelling, and putting his hands on you.

No one here is trolling you. I know just about everyone who replied to you, and I can assure you that their posts are honest and made out of concern for your safety.

Years ago, I worked with a woman who used to have fights like you describe with her husband. She kept making excuses for it. Then one day she hit him in the head with a phone... one of those old land line phones. She said that she was just defending herself. She killed him. She went to prison for it. This is one of the problems with staying in an abusive relationship, at some point the victim often becomes a participant.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

HappyWithMe88 said:


> You make valid points. It's also hard when people don't answer the question and just assume based on limited info. That's what's hard about asking for help or coming to random forums since people are in their own bubbles. I also wouldn't be surprised if some of these folks are abusive themselves or help abusers rationalize.


Kind of the opposite, really. This is a community and those who have been responding to you are, for the most part, well-known folk with a ton of posts across a variety of issues. It's tough to really hide whom you are when your contact within that "bubble" you refer to is so frequent and so wide-ranging. In other words, these are vetted posters who have stood the test of time and haven't run away when their game was exposed... because they aren't playing games, they aren't hiding anything. 

There are many very long threads on TAM where things started looking one way (w/regards the OPs issues) and turned out quite different from first impressions. A willingness to see things from someone else's perspective and bounce back in a friendly manner goes a long way towards establishing credibility. Defensiveness on the part of new posters has often been an early warning sign that all is not quite as has been written. 

So yes, you're absolutely right, it's hard to respond to posts well due to limited information. Which means, basically, there's not much point coming here hoping for a quick fix. That sort of feeling leads to a sense that the OP is here seeking validation more than anything else. And that's OK too! Just realize that you're going to get "validated" in return by the TAM jury.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

You physically abused each other and you certainly verbally abused him. Women can be abusers too. It sounds like you provoked each other and need to learn to communicate without yelling.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

HappyWithMe88 said:


> Working on that now. I have about a week considering what my lawyer said. Can stay with a friend or maybe hotel. Have to think about my dog and proximity to work too.
> 
> Thank you for actually addressing question and context. There are many trolls here.


There are no trolls here, just long time members who happen to not have said exactly what you wanted them to.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

EleGirl said:


> Years ago, I worked with a woman who used to have fights like you describe with her husband. She kept making excuses for it. Then one day she hit him in the head with a phone... one of those old land line phones. She said that she was just defending herself. She killed him. She went to prison for it. This is one of the problems with staying in an abusive relationship, at some point the victim often becomes a participant.


It's crazy that you say that because I had a relationship like this when I was 19. She and I were really bad for one another and we had nasty screaming matches sometimes. She grabbed out phone and tried to hit me in the head with it too but I caught her hand and stopped her. That was the night she left.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

HappyWithMe88 said:


> You make valid points. It's also hard when people don't answer the question and just assume based on limited info. That's what's hard about asking for help or coming to random forums since people are in their own bubbles. I also wouldn't be surprised if some of these folks are abusive themselves or help abusers rationalize.
> 
> Sorry you dealt with that. I used to leave but spent so much money on hotels and other arrangements.


No none of us are abusers and nor do we help abusers rationalise, silly thing to say for merely not agreeing entirely with you.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

Nobody here is "trolling". I too have worked with this professionally. To hit him back is a _really bad idea._ It leads nowhere good. Your only consideration should be for your own safety. You can worry about right and wrong later, once everyone is safe. 

And no, we are not required to limit ourselves to answering the question as asked.


----------



## 356089 (6 mo ago)

Casual Observer said:


> Kind of the opposite, really. This is a community and those who have been responding to you are, for the most part, well-known folk with a ton of posts across a variety of issues. It's tough to really hide whom you are when your contact within that "bubble" you refer to is so frequent and so wide-ranging. In other words, these are vetted posters who have stood the test of time and haven't run away when their game was exposed... because they aren't playing games, they aren't hiding anything.
> 
> There are many very long threads on TAM where things started looking one way (w/regards the OPs issues) and turned out quite different from first impressions. A willingness to see things from someone else's perspective and bounce back in a friendly manner goes a long way towards establishing credibility. Defensiveness on the part of new posters has often been an early warning sign that all is not quite as has been written.
> 
> So yes, you're absolutely right, it's hard to respond to posts well due to limited information. Which means, basically, there's not much point coming here hoping for a quick fix. That sort of feeling leads to a sense that the OP is here seeking validation more than anything else. And that's OK too! Just realize that you're going to get "validated" in return by the TAM jury.


Huh? This was unnecessary for the question Asked. But hope others can benefit from you seeking validation from "long term " TaM posters.


----------



## 356089 (6 mo ago)

Laurentium said:


> Nobody here is "trolling". I too have worked with this professionally. To hit him back is a _really bad idea._ It leads nowhere good. Your only consideration should be for your own safety. You can worry about right and wrong later, once everyone is safe.
> 
> And no, we are not required to limit ourselves to answering the question as asked.



Mmk. No requirements when seeking to circumvent


----------



## 356089 (6 mo ago)

EleGirl said:


> I was in an abusive marriage and after getting out of that mess did volunteer support for women and men in abusive relationships.
> 
> Everything you describe your husband doing is abuse. And you hitting him back is also abuse, it's not self-defense.
> 
> ...


Mmk


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

HappyWithMe88 said:


> You make valid points. It's also hard when people don't answer the question and just assume based on limited info. That's what's hard about asking for help or coming to random forums since people are in their own bubbles. I also wouldn't be surprised if some of these folks are abusive themselves or help abusers rationalize.
> 
> Sorry you dealt with that. I used to leave but spent so much money on hotels and other arrangements.


Wtf?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

HappyWithMe88 said:


> Huh? This was unnecessary for the question Asked. But hope others can benefit from you seeking validation from "long term " TaM posters.


Others do benefit.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Being that you are apparently divorcing him (which seems sensible being that you both seem toxic for each other)why does what you asked even matter?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

HappyWithMe88 said:


> Huh? This was unnecessary for the question Asked. But hope others can benefit from you seeking validation from "long term " TaM posters.


If you're more interested in trying to cause side arguements then I agree, this isn't the place for you.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

OP has now edited - deleted opening post and once again called posters trolls because she didn't like the replies.


----------



## Works (Apr 3, 2016)

Livvie said:


> OP has now edited - deleted opening post and once again called posters trolls because she didn't like the replies.


I wanted to post something similar to what you just said. Someone else who didn't like what was being said. Also, started becoming rude with the people who have posted on here for many years before myself, before her.

I am guessing she wanted us to say, oh don't worry about it. It isn't bad at all. No, no, no... It will NOT escalate so long as you two can hug it out after. 🙄 

*New posters* 

There's no need to be rude to the people answering the questions you've come here to ask. If you weren't having a problem, then you wouldn't be here. TAM can teach you so much if you allow it to. If you don't like what you're hearing, carry on and take what you think would be of benefit... But for the love of Baby Yoda (don't want to offend people using G), drop the ego and attitude. Perhaps that in and of itself is what brought you here.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

Livvie said:


> OP has now edited - deleted opening post and once again called posters trolls because she didn't like the replies.


the fact that the op was Quoted a few times makes it silly to delete the post , it read to me that the op is more into getting a court order against her husband , in part of a points scoring exercise than looking for a safe place 

Tells me she knows she has nothing to be afraid of , might even be the more aggressive ,


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

HappyWithMe88 said:


> Interesting you consider self defense abuse. Thanks for responding


If you already ‘know’ it’s self defense, I wonder why you took the trouble to come here for confirmation?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

HappyWithMe88 said:


> [Deleted post. Too many trolls not addressing question and passing judgement based on assumption. Unfortunately]


We do not allow members to abuse other members by screaming that they are trolls, just because they have advice or an opinion that you don't like.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

This is an obvious case of a person wanting moral support for trying to frame her soon to be ex as a physical abuser. He certainly doesn’t sound that way to me. Self defense???? Lmao

OP is the kind of person that’s angry, malicious, and just looking for every possible excuse to paint her STBX as a monster in her mind and others, in order to screw him over in divorce. From the things she has posted, I can see why she has trouble with relationships— her perspective is the only one she can see.


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

Evinrude58 said:


> This is an obvious case of a person wanting moral support for trying to frame her soon to be ex as a physical abuser. He certainly doesn’t sound that way to me. Self defense???? Lmao
> 
> OP is the kind of person that’s angry, malicious, and just looking for every possible excuse to paint her STBX as a monster in her mind and others, in order to screw him over in divorce. From the things she has posted, I can see why she has trouble with relationships— her perspective is the only one she can see.


i call it searching for Allies.She’ll find a few too but they’re both wrong.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Bulfrog1987 said:


> i call it searching for Allies.She’ll find a few too but they’re both wrong.


I agree but……….she’s wanting someone to label it “physical abuse”, when she’s divorcing him anyway. This strikes me as a person that’s gonna claim the guy was guilty of physical abuse and was using the forum as a sounding board to see if she can make it fly. 

Self defense would be blocking a blow. Angrily hitting him back in the chest—— nothing defensive about that. It’s like saying the best defense is a strong offense. This ain’t football OP. You were both physical abusers if you want to get down to name calling.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

After seeing all of OP's responses it wouldn't surprise me if she is the one initiating the abuse. Seemed extremely thin skinned. The sooner she and her husband are divorced the better for both of them. Seems like some IC is warranted too.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

edit


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

BigDaddyNY said:


> After seeing all of OP's responses it wouldn't surprise me if she is the one initiating the abuse. Seemed extremely thin skinned. The sooner she and her husband are divorced the better for both of them. Seems like some IC is warranted too.


i do agree with that 
IN my home land we had a lot of cases back in the 80 of both rape and abuse against women , it got so bad at one point local news was full of new cases one worse than another so in a knee jerk to it government made new laws that went to far the other way
and men that never said a cross word to their wife could go to work and when they came home the locks were changed and he had an order against him ,

some women would get married to get up the housing list and then say he hit me and got the house and payment of deserted wife's payment , it was a win win

to far east is west


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Women every day are terrified in their own homes. They’re beaten and raped brutally, in front of their children, and they are too scared to leave and can’t find help. 

Coming on here and claiming that an argument that got out of hand and was clearly mutual is “domestic violence” is a slap in the face to real victims of abuse. Shameful.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Women every day are terrified in their own homes. They’re beaten and raped brutally, in front of their children, and they are too scared to leave and can’t find help.
> 
> Coming on here and claiming that an argument that got out of hand and was clearly mutual is “domestic violence” is a slap in the face to real victims of abuse. Shameful.


 there are two sides to every story , I have seen a raped battered wife tell me she bumped into a post , my own wife was once raped . but there are men that are battered but like my wife did or don't report it , and there are men that are dragged into court and even loose a case against them because some women are good to act and set up a guy ,


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Women every day are terrified in their own homes. They’re beaten and raped brutally, in front of their children, and they are too scared to leave and can’t find help.
> 
> *Coming on here and claiming that an argument that got out of hand and was clearly mutual is “domestic violence” is a slap in the face to real victims of abuse. Shameful.*


coming in here with a biased attitude and preconceived notion that all men are wife beaters/rapists is what is shameful.
This guy pointed his finger, yelled, and slapped her hand. That’s all she can come up with. SHE slapped his chest. They BOTH slapped and pointed fingers and yelled.

Who is to say one is more abusive than the other? Only a very biased person would accuse the man. Btw, his response to her hitting him in the chest was……,,,,, Oh, probably to walk away, or the OP would’ve mentioned otherwise. He doesn’t sound too bad to me.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

frenchpaddy said:


> there are two sides to every story , I have seen a raped battered wife tell me she bumped into a post , my own wife was once raped . but there are men that are battered but like my wife did or don't report it , and there are men that are dragged into court and even loose a case against them because some women are good to act and set up a guy ,


You do understand that I am criticizing the OP, right? She is taking an argument and calling it abuse. It clearly wasn’t abuse, he didn’t even hit her, she hit HIM. You do understand that is what I am saying, right?


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Evinrude58 said:


> coming in here with a biased attitude and preconceived notion that all men are wife beaters/rapists is what is shameful.
> This guy pointed his finger, yelled, and slapped her hand. That’s all she can come up with. SHE slapped his chest. They BOTH slapped and pointed fingers and yelled.
> 
> Who is to say one is more abusive than the other? Only a very biased person would accuse the man. Btw, his response to her hitting him in the chest was……,,,,, Oh, probably to walk away, or the OP would’ve mentioned otherwise. He doesn’t sound too bad to me.


Are you trying to say that I am on the side of the OP here?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Are you trying to say that I am on the side of the OP here?


 You misunderstood what TM said.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Are you trying to say that I am on the side of the OP here?


Oops, my apologies, I was incorrectly thinking you were supporting the OP on this. My bad


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

TexasMom1216 said:


> You do understand that I am criticizing the OP, right? She is taking an argument and calling it abuse. It clearly wasn’t abuse, he didn’t even hit her, she hit HIM. You do understand that is what I am saying, right?


yes just because I responded to your post does not say i disagree with you lol or I will have to come over there and slap your hand mommy


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

frenchpaddy said:


> yes just because I responded to your post does not say i disagree with you lol or I will have to come over there and slap your hand mommy


I wasn’t sure about yours and then got straight up attacked by someone who didn’t even read what I wrote. I was concerned it was confusing, but it was just more “TexasMom is a man-hater” garbage by the usual crowd.😂😂😂


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I wasn’t sure about yours and then got straight up attacked by someone who didn’t even read what I wrote. I was concerned it was confusing, but it was just more “TexasMom is a man-hater” garbage by the usual crowd.😂😂😂


Well, you are a man hater but I do try to at least read your posts before bashing them. I will read more carefully in the future 😜


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

Evinrude58 said:


> Well, you are a man hater but I do try to at least read your posts before bashing them. I will read more carefully in the future 😜


you know you should not play with a Texas girl ,


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Sounds like the winner in all of this is OP’s husband, divorcing the angry child.


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

TexasMom1216 said:


> You do understand that I am criticizing the OP, right? She is taking an argument and calling it abuse. It clearly wasn’t abuse, he didn’t even hit her, she hit HIM. You do understand that is what I am saying, right?


I read it also the way the other poster took it, that you were more in favor of OP. But now I can see what you meant  

things get lost in translation sometimes on here!


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

I promise that should we meet in person, I won’t slap her hand.😋


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Women every day are terrified in their own homes. They’re beaten and raped brutally, in front of their children, and they are too scared to leave and can’t find help.
> 
> Coming on here and claiming that an argument that got out of hand and was clearly mutual is “domestic violence” is a slap in the face to real victims of abuse. Shameful.


Yes, a lot of abuse is carried out by women. In this case they both sound toxic and abusive, it happens.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

HappyWithMe88 said:


> In the works. Should be served soon.
> I'm not sure he thinks I am going through with it. But he knows I've started the process.


That's the most dangerous time so I'm glad you are renting a place to go and getting your pet out of there too.


----------

